# 1980s/1990s Raleigh bikes value?



## Bike from the Dead (Sep 14, 2021)

Hi guys. I've got these 2 10-speed Raleigh Capri bikes my Dad won in a sales contest back in about 1990. They both share the same tire size, 27" x 1 1/4", but this first one is a slightly taller frame than the other. It also isn't in as good of shape as the other. They are both still functional, though this first bike will need some work. Can't say I know much else about them, though. My parents are thinking about selling them, but we don't know much about them or what they're worth. Think you could help us out?


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Sep 14, 2021)




----------



## juvela (Sep 14, 2021)

-----

the first machine exhibits frame deformation from a head-on impact

this substantially reduces any value

---

"Raleigh Of America" is an entity owned by the Huffman Mfg Co., producers of Huffy brand bicycles

its products contract manufactured in Asia and bear no direct connection to Raleigh of England

hence no collector value

-----


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Sep 14, 2021)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> the first machine exhibits frame deformation from a head-on impact
> 
> ...



Didn't even notice that until you pointed it out. Yikes.

Okay, so with that all being said, what are they actually worth? I can't say I'm surprised that they aren't collector's items, but what would be a realistic price to sell them at?


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 14, 2021)

I'd be happy to get $20 apiece for them. Like Juvela said no collector value and not very good quality bikes. V/r Shawn


----------



## Bike from the Dead (Sep 14, 2021)

Freqman1 said:


> I'd be happy to get $20 apiece for them. Like Juvela said no collector value and not very good quality bikes. V/r Shawn



Ok, thanks. I'll relay that to my parents.


----------



## juvela (Sep 14, 2021)

-----

the first machine appears to have a 23" nominal frame size

the second one is likely 21" nominal frame size

fittings such as five-piece steel solid axle hubs, steel bar, steel rims & unserviceable pedals are characteristics of a base model product, much as one might find in a department store offering

---

the two Formosan firms most likely to have produced the bicycles are Giant and Merida

---

if your parents are curious regarding a specific date for them there are several spots where fittings should carry a date code

first place i would look is back side of crank arms; there should be a date code or even an open date marked there

in the photos they appear they may be a Sakae Ringyo (SR brand) item

other spots to check are the portion of the handlebar stem down inside the steerer, the end of the handlebar, the components of the gear ensemble - the first machine wears an ensemble from Maeda and the second one one from Shimano

there is a guide here which permits one to easily read/decode any markings found; it is organized by the manufacturer brand name of the fittings






						Date of Manufacture of Bicycle Components can be used to date a bike: component dating
					

The manufacturer's date on a bicycle's components can often be used to determine the date of manufacture of the bike itself. Many bike parts have a date code cast or stamped into the piece. Bicycle component dating



					www.vintage-trek.com
				





-----


----------



## jimbo53 (Sep 15, 2021)

The old maxim,”Something is worth what somebody else will pay for it” is true. I wouldn’t sweat the details and you have been educated here by some of the best on the CABE. Put them on Craigslist and FB Marketplace for a set price, say $75 each and see what happens. Drop price by $10 a week until they sell. Good luck!


----------



## sykerocker (Oct 27, 2021)

To me, bike #1 is a parts bike.  Period.  That frame damage, while repairable, wouldn't be worth the time or money doing so.  #2 is the kind of bike I pick up as often as I can for free-$40.00, tear down and refurbish (usually including tires), and then put on the local Craigslist/Facebook Marketplace aimed at some college student looking for reliable transportation.  Completed, I'll usually ask about $125.00 for the bike, giving myself 20% negotiating room.

The bikes themselves are ok as transportation, nothing exceptional and usually downgraded in the market because of what became of the Raleigh brand by that point.  My old boss in Erie dropped the Raleigh line (which the firm had carried since at least immediately post-WWII) immediately upon Raleigh announcing the sell-off of the brand.  By comparison, the same shop (now in it's 108th year - under new ownership for the last fifteen) is still a Schwinn dealer.


----------

